# The Blue Lagoon (1980)



## melaniehiscock (Apr 11, 2014)

Very cheesy, cheesy, movie.

I wonder what happened to the little girl who played... was it "Emmeline"? the child version of Brooke Shields's character?

I once wrote a story where a husband and wife use futuristic tech to experience old movies as if they are actually there... unfortunately for the husband, because the tech chose the roles at random, he's stuck experiencing the movie as Brooke Shields' character....


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

melaniehiscock said:


> experience old movies as if they are actually there...


"old" is a relative descriptor - especially within a website devoted to classical music. 

Does one consider a movie from 1980 to be "old"? Depends on which side of 1980 one was born, I suppose.
Since most of my favo(u)rite films were made between the 1950s and the 1970s, I don't particularly view THE BLUE LAGOON as old. Never saw THE BLUE LAGOON, though I have owned the soundtrack album by Basil Poledouris for decades.

There's also an earlier British version of THE BLUE LAGOON from 1949 with music score by Clifton Parker.
(I consider movies from the 1940s as "old" - however, a silent movie buff probably might not consider any motion picture with sound as old  )


----------



## melaniehiscock (Apr 11, 2014)

I added the twist to my story of the husband having to experience going through the film as Brooke Shields because it added a touch of humour. For the same reason, it would bring a smile to one's face seeing a man having to sing a song meant to be sung by a woman - for example just imagine a man singing Lulu's "To Sir With Love" ("_...how do you thank someone who has taken you from crayons to perfume..._")


----------

